# 2006 Nissan Altima 2.5, Heat from Passenger Center Console



## stevkyle (Jul 17, 2012)

The center console on the passenger's side (near the legs and feet) gets VERY hot. The driver's side seems fine, but there is a black box and uncarpeted section on the passenger's side (appears to be the vent unit) that gets extremely hot during normal operation. It doesn't seem to matter if I'm on the highway or idling, nor does it matter if the A/C is on or not. So much heat is created that it's uncomfortable for the passenger to sit there. Maybe it'll be OK in the winter, but not in the summer.

Any ideas if this is normal and if not possible causes?

Thanks in advance!


----------

